# What if there were a modern witch hunt? - Bestselling novel WITCH HUNT



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

Just released! 'Tis the season for all things witchy...

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Devin, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Firewolf (Sep 28, 2010)

Devin, Witch Hunt was a great story.  I really enjoyed how you portrayed the witches in this story, their history, and the tragedies that befall them.


----------



## rerussell (May 17, 2010)

Devin,

Loved the Sample and wanted to purchase the book.  Amazon doesn't show the Kindle version of Witch Hunt, only the paper copy, so I can't buy the Kindle version.  HELP!!!

Thank you,

Ruth


----------



## JenniferNaylor (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't find it either and it looks like Amazon doesn't have the paperback, it's available from other sellers. Where did you find the sample? I get an error when I click on the book in the original post.


----------



## rerussell (May 17, 2010)

EDITED: After having my second cup of coffe, the light went on and I remembered I'd gotten the Sample from Smashwords! Just purchased the book and will load it onto my Kindle soon.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You know, I don't remember WHERE I got the sample -- I'm thinking from this post -- looks like Amazon is playing Trick or Treat with us . And like an idiot, I deleted the sample BEFORE I made sure I got the book <sigh> .

Hope Amazon gets the problem solved soon, I really wanted to read this -- or I should say -- add to my TBR stack. 

Ruth


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi everyone! There was a formatting problem with the new eBook just released, so we took it down to correct the problem and will be uploading it again this afternoon. (Although how long it will take for Amazon to show it live is out of my hands, but I presume it won't take long.)

For those who have already bought it, Amazon assures me they will send it to you at no cost when the corrected version is live.

The paper book hasn't been released yet! It will be out the first part of November. We were trying to get the eBook out by Halloween. The one you see that is available from other sellers is the old 1st edition, and I recommend you wait until the new edition comes out in a couple weeks. It is jam-packed with exciting new content and is updated for the 21st Century.

This is the cover you are looking for on both the eBook and the print book: (Not the red one.)










Stay tuned! I'll notify everyone when the problem has been fixed!

I am soooo sorry for any inconvenience. It must be those Halloween Gremlins of Doom at work!


----------



## SueCampbell (Sep 28, 2010)

Is it back up yet? I wanna read it!! C'mon Amazon!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

WITCH HUNT is finally back online. Geez. The Halloween Gremlins of Doom wreaked havoc, but all is now well!

To refresh everyone about this new eBook:

Just released!

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

If anyone purchased it last week (there were problems with the file) please call Amazon toll-free at 1-866-216-1072 and they will send you the corrected file!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon doesn't have the new print version yet, but will shortly.

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon just listed the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## Karly Kirkpatrick (Dec 13, 2010)

Sounds awesome!  Gonna add it to my list!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you, Karly!  I hope you love it.


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon just listed the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon just listed the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon just listed the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## Jowitch21 (Jan 3, 2011)

Adding to my wish list, sounds like its right up my street or at the least around my cauldron


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*This past week WITCH HUNT rose to the top 20 on Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction Bestseller's List!
*

*The prestigious Midwest Book Review just issued this 5-Star review:
"A riveting story of magic and morality, WITCH HUNT will prove very hard to put down."*

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon now has the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!*

*The prestigious Midwest Book Review just issued this 5-Star review:
"A riveting story of magic and morality, WITCH HUNT will prove very hard to put down."*

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon now has the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!*

*The prestigious Midwest Book Review just issued this 5-Star review:
"A riveting story of magic and morality, WITCH HUNT will prove very hard to put down."*

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
On sale right now for only $2.99!

Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon now has the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!*

*The prestigious Midwest Book Review just issued this 5-Star review:
"A riveting story of magic and morality, WITCH HUNT will prove very hard to put down."*

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
On sale right now for only $2.99!

Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon now has the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Cool cover. I like the write-up, too.


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!*

*The prestigious Midwest Book Review just issued this 5-Star review:
"A riveting story of magic and morality, WITCH HUNT will prove very hard to put down."*

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon now has the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!*

*The prestigious Midwest Book Review just issued this 5-Star review:
"A riveting story of magic and morality, WITCH HUNT will prove very hard to put down."*

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon now has the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!*

*The prestigious Midwest Book Review just issued this 5-Star review:
"A riveting story of magic and morality, WITCH HUNT will prove very hard to put down."*

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon now has the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!*

*The prestigious Midwest Book Review just issued this 5-Star review:
"A riveting story of magic and morality, WITCH HUNT will prove very hard to put down."*

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon now has the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## J.A. Campbell (Mar 9, 2011)

Witch hunt was a really moving and powerful story about modern and historical witch trials.  Could this happen in our modern times? It sure seems possible.


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!*

*The prestigious Midwest Book Review just issued this 5-Star review:
"A riveting story of magic and morality, WITCH HUNT will prove very hard to put down."*

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon now has the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## J.A. Campbell (Mar 9, 2011)

There are more stories to be told in this world. Hope you have plans


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

In response to J.A. Campbell's question: I have actually had a ton of requests for a sequel to this novel, but I have no immediate plans for one. HOWEVER, I may write a series of shorts based on continuing adventures of some of the more popular characters in WITCH HUNT. If I do so, I'll post that information here and on the novel's website: www.NewWitchHunt.com Am so pleased by your kind interest in my books!










*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!*

*The prestigious Midwest Book Review just issued this 5-Star review:
"A riveting story of magic and morality, WITCH HUNT will prove very hard to put down."*

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon now has the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*There is a book giveaway promo going on right now for WITCH HUNT!

Please visit this link: http://pagan-culture.blogspot.com/2011/04/meet-this-witch-leigh-hawthorne.html​









Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!

The prestigious Midwest Book Review just issued this 5-Star review:
"A riveting story of magic and morality, WITCH HUNT will prove very hard to put down."

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon now has the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com*


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!*

*The prestigious Midwest Book Review just issued this 5-Star review:
"A riveting story of magic and morality, WITCH HUNT will prove very hard to put down."*

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon now has the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!*

*The prestigious Midwest Book Review just issued this 5-Star review:
"A riveting story of magic and morality, WITCH HUNT will prove very hard to put down."*

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon now has the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!*

*The prestigious Midwest Book Review just issued this 5-Star review:
"A riveting story of magic and morality, WITCH HUNT will prove very hard to put down."*

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon now has the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!*

*The prestigious Midwest Book Review just issued this 5-Star review:
"A riveting story of magic and morality, WITCH HUNT will prove very hard to put down."*

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon now has the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!*

*The prestigious Midwest Book Review just issued this 5-Star review:
"A riveting story of magic and morality, WITCH HUNT will prove very hard to put down."*

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon now has the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!*

*The prestigious Midwest Book Review just issued this 5-Star review:
"A riveting story of magic and morality, WITCH HUNT will prove very hard to put down."*

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

Originally published by Simon & Schuster's Pocket Books, this 2nd edition has been updated for the 21st Century with exciting new content!

Amazon now has the print version, too!

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!*

*The prestigious Midwest Book Review gave it a 5-Star review:
"A riveting story of magic and morality, WITCH HUNT will prove very hard to put down."*

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com​


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

*Amazon's Metaphysical Fiction List Bestseller!*

*The prestigious Midwest Book Review gave it a 5-Star review:
"A riveting story of magic and morality, WITCH HUNT will prove very hard to put down."*

Leigh has been married to a Hawthorne for a decade, but never knew the family secret: the Hawthornes are witches. When the dynamic Preacher Cody instigates a new worldwide witch hunt, Leigh must choose sides. Will she stand with her husband and children, or will she run? This isn't the first witch hunt the Hawthornes have faced, but it could be their last. Will anyone survive?​
Available on Amazon.com:



Available at Amazon.co.uk:



*"WITCH HUNT has a riveting storyline that will keep you turning the pages late into the night." 
-Rocky Mountain News

"WITCH HUNT is an outstanding book which grabs you right from the beginning." 
-Midnight Zoo

"WITCH HUNT is an entertaining novel, steeped in metaphysical detail and filled with witch and spiritual lore." 
- Locus*

For more information about this book, please visit the website: www.NewWitchHunt.com​


----------

